# Black Widow: Rechtsstreit zwischen Scarlett Johansson und Disney beigelegt



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. Oktober 2021)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Black Widow: Rechtsstreit zwischen Scarlett Johansson und Disney beigelegt*

					Die Schauspielerin Scarlett Johansson und Disney haben sich im Rechtsstreit bezüglich des Kinostarts von Black Widow und der gleichzeitigen Ausstrahlung bei Disney+ geeinigt. Den Quellen zufolge soll aber nicht sicher sein, wie viel Geld letztendlich zur Einigung an die Schauspielerin ausgezahlt wurde.

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Black Widow: Rechtsstreit zwischen Scarlett Johansson und Disney beigelegt*


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

PCGH schrieb:
			
		

> Die 80 Millionen US-Dollar, auf die Scarlett Johansson Disney verklagt hatte, sollte ihrer Beteiligung am Umsatz des Films entsprechen, falls dieser *1,2 Milliarden* US-Dollar über die Ausstrahlung in den Kinos einspielen sollte.


Leicht größenwahnsinnig auch noch?
Black Widow ist nur eine Nebenfigur der Avengers.


----------



## Dynamitarde (1. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Leicht größenwahnsinnig auch noch?
> Black Widow ist nur eine Nebenfigur der Avengers.


Aber eine sehr hübsche beliebte Nebenfigur.


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

Dynamitarde schrieb:


> Aber eine sehr hübsche beliebte Nebenfigur.


Das stimmt. Aber ich finde sie als Avengers Mitglied nicht so interessant, dass ich mir ihren Solofilm im Kino angucken würde. In Captain Marvel war ich drin. Die finde ich auch ganz hübsch.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (1. Oktober 2021)

Der Film ist aber - gerade für Fans - durchaus sehenswert...und das nicht (nur) wegen ihres Aussehens. Außerdem kann ich den Ärger durchaus nachvollziehen. Nur weil sie in Avengers eine Nebenrolle* spielt, kann sie doch trotzdem angemessen bezahlt werden für ihren eigenen Film.

*um nicht zu sagen: nur weil sie eine Frau ist


----------



## RyzA (1. Oktober 2021)

Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Der Film ist aber - gerade für Fans - durchaus sehenswert...und das nicht (nur) wegen ihres Aussehens.


Ich gucke mir den Film irgendwann mal auf Prime an wenn er da läuft oder im Free TV.


Einwegkartoffel schrieb:


> Außerdem kann ich den Ärger durchaus nachvollziehen. Nur weil sie in Avengers eine Nebenrolle* spielt, kann sie doch trotzdem angemessen bezahlt werden für ihren eigenen Film.
> 
> *um nicht zu sagen: nur weil sie eine Frau ist


Mit Frau hat das nichts zu tun. Ich finde Hawkeye auch nicht so interessant.
Aber es ist natürlich ihr Recht auf die Vertragsbedingungen zu bestehen.

Für mich bestehen die (Film) Avengers eigentlich aus 4 Figuren und das sind Thor, Hulk, Captain America und Iron Man.

Aber das ist nur meine subjektive Meinung. Kann ja jeder anders sehen.


----------



## Valanor (1. Oktober 2021)

Gott sei Dank ist der Streit vorbei und der Rubel kann wieder rollen, Ragnarök abgewendet


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich gucke mir den Film irgendwann mal auf Prime an


Glaube ich nicht, wohl eher bei Disney+.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Glaube ich nicht, wohl eher bei Disney+.


Disney abonniere ich nicht. Aber im Free TV kommt der auch irgendwann bestimmt.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Free TV


Was ist das?


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Disney abonniere ich nicht. Aber im Free TV kommt der auch irgendwann bestimmt.


Disney Plus lohnt sich, wenn man Star Wars und marvel guckt.
The Mandalorian war schon super.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Disney Plus lohnt sich, wenn man Star Wars und marvel guckt.


Das weiß ich. Aber man kann ja nicht alles abonnieren... wird zu teuer.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das weiß ich. Aber man kann ja nicht alles abonnieren... wird zu teuer.


Ich hab Netflix, Amazon Prime und Disney Plus.
Das hält sich noch im Rahmen.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab Netflix, Amazon Prime und Disney Plus.
> Das hält sich noch im Rahmen.


Wir haben Prime und TNT, Syfy. Vielleicht noch Netflix demnächst. Mehr wird uns zu teurer.
Und mal ganz ehrlich: bei dem Überangebot muß ich jetzt schon stark reduzieren was ich gucke.
Da ich auch noch viel ÖR gucke. Meine Sendungen die mich da interessieren.
Zum Serien gucken habe ich quasi kaum Zeit. Aber mal schauen... wenn "Picard" 2 Staffel kommt... die werde ich wohl wieder gucken. Und auf die HDR Serie freue ich mich auch schon.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Disney Plus lohnt sich, wenn man Star Wars und marvel guckt.


Haben die wirklich alle bisherigen Marvel Filme der Phase 1?


Threshold schrieb:


> The Mandalorian war schon super.


Ja, das ist definitiv ein sehr starker Pull Faktor bei mir


----------



## WhiteBeard (2. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Haben die wirklich alle bisherigen Marvel Filme der Phase 1?
> 
> Ja, das ist definitiv ein sehr starker Pull Faktor bei mir



Aus Phase 1 sollte nur Hulk fehlen (wenn sich daran nicht geändert hat) und dann eben die beiden Spiderman Filme von Sony
Letztes Jahr haben dort noch weit mehr Filme gefehlt wie zB. Ironman 1-3, die Streaminglizenzen werden aber allesamt nach und nach "zurückgeholt".


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

Hab gerade nach Preisen geschaut. Also 89,90 für 12 Monate ist eigentlich okay. Das sind 7,50 im Monat. Langsam überlege ich ernsthaft das zu buchen, da das Programm immer attraktiver wird. Wandavision, Rebels, The Bad Batch, Ashoka Tano, Kenobi, Boba Fett Serie usw.


----------



## TrueRomance (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das stimmt. Aber ich finde sie als Avengers Mitglied nicht so interessant, dass ich mir ihren Solofilm im Kino angucken würde. In Captain Marvel war ich drin. Die finde ich auch ganz hübsch.


Aber es gab halt genug Leute die es auf Disney+ für Extrabezahlung gestreamt haben. Und einige sind deswegen nicht ins Kino gegangen. 
Disney hat einen Vertrag mit der Schauspielerin und der wurde nicht eingehalten. Klar, durch Corona wurde Streaming deutlich präsenter und wichtiger aber das ändert nichts am Vertrag. Hier hätte im Vorfeld drüber gesprochen werden müssen und man hätte sich sicher einigen können. Disney hatte sie nur an den Einnahmen beteiligen müssen.


----------



## Valanor (2. Oktober 2021)

Abgesehen von den Ausgaben die bei Streaming Diensten einhergehen, machen sich die wenigsten Gedanken über die Zeitverschwendung bei den Ganzen Zeitfressern wie Netflix, Disney+, PRIME, usw.......


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Valanor schrieb:


> Abgesehen von den Ausgaben die bei Streaming Diensten einhergehen, machen sich die wenigsten Gedanken über die Zeitverschwendung bei den Ganzen Zeitfressern wie Netflix, Disney+, PRIME, usw.......


Da muß man ganz klar reduzieren und Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Threshold (2. Oktober 2021)

TrueRomance schrieb:


> Aber es gab halt genug Leute die es auf Disney+ für Extrabezahlung gestreamt haben. Und einige sind deswegen nicht ins Kino gegangen.


Für den Film wäre ich nie ins Kino gegangen, aber die extra Kosten für den Stream habe ich gerne gezahlt.
Ist einfach bequemer, zu Hause zu gucken als bei Wind und Wetter zu fahren, einen teuren Parkplatz zu besorgen, endlos zum Kino zu latschen, eine teure Eintrittskarte zu erwerben, unfassbar viel für ein Getränk abzudrücken und dann mit Leuten im Kino zu hocken, die ständig mit irgendwas rascheln oder dazwischen labern.
Schade, dass nicht alle Kino Filme gestreamt werden. Ich hoffe, Disney bleibt dabei. Auf Eternals freue ich mich schon. Natürlich aufm Sofa und nicht in einem durchgesessenen, zu engen Kinosessel.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Eternals freue ich mich schon. Natürlich aufm Sofa und nicht in einem durchgesessenen, zu engen Kinosessel.


Ich freue mich auch auf den Film. Aber gucke den im Kino. 
Die negativen Punkte die du fürs Kino aufgezählt hast treffen hier nicht zu.
Ich gehe immer Montags (Kinotag bei uns) ins Kino und bezahle maximal 8 Euro für einen 2D Film. Dann noch ein Getränk für 3 Euro.
Besucher sind auch meistens weniger da weil ich ein paar Tage abwarte.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Ich freue mich auch auf den Film. Aber gucke den im Kino.
> Die negativen Punkte die du fürs Kino aufgezählt hast treffen hier nicht zu.
> Ich gehe immer Montags (Kinotag bei uns) ins Kino und bezahle maximal 8 Euro für einen 2D Film. Dann noch ein Getränk für 3 Euro.
> Besucher sind auch meistens weniger da weil ich ein paar Tage abwarte.


Bis auf die teuren Getränke trifft es bei uns in Köln auf das Cinedom auch nicht zu. Das Cinedom ist sowieso ein Highlight in Köln und somit auch ein Erlebnis - 3 Etagen hoch mit toll ausgestatteten Sälen. Wer möchte bezahlt noch etwas drauf und kann in den Premium Saal mit extra breiten Sitzen, leichte Neigung für ein Gefühl wie im Relax-Sessel, Getränkehalterung an Armstützen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## RyzA (2. Oktober 2021)

Das wäre mir zu schon zu groß. Ich gehe lieber in unser kleines gemütliches Kino.  
Cinedom und Cinestar gibt es in den Nachbarstädten Bielefeld und Bad Oeynhausen.


----------



## AzRa-eL (2. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Das wäre mir zu schon zu groß.


Beim Gang ins Kino ist die Maxime: wenn schon, denn schon! 


RyzA schrieb:


> Cinedom und Cinestar gibt es in den Nachbarstädten *Bielefeld* und Bad Oeynhausen.


Bielefeld?! Sci-Fi


----------



## TrueRomance (3. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, Disney bleibt dabei.


Werden sie. Aber gut ist dieser Trend nicht, denn dadurch sterben die Kinos aus.
Und fürs Kino werden Filme aber gemacht. Die wenigsten haben zu Hause halbwegs brauchbares Equipment um Kino zu Hause zu erleben.



Threshold schrieb:


> aber die extra Kosten für den Stream habe ich gerne gezahlt.


Dazu wiederum wäre ich zu geizig. Zumal der Film ja nach nur 3 Monaten frei im Abo streambar ist.


----------



## Threshold (3. Oktober 2021)

RyzA schrieb:


> Die negativen Punkte die du fürs Kino aufgezählt hast treffen hier nicht zu.
> Ich gehe immer Montags (Kinotag bei uns) ins Kino und bezahle maximal 8 Euro für einen 2D Film. Dann noch ein Getränk für 3 Euro.
> Besucher sind auch meistens weniger da weil ich ein paar Tage abwarte.


Wenn wir ins Kino gehen (also meine Frau, die Kinder und ich, der alles bezahlt ), dann muss das zeitlich gehen. In der Woche ist das nicht möglich. Freitags ginge, samstags ist besser.
Und das kostet dann. Dazu kommt, dass das Cinemaxx, Dammtorplatz 1 in Hamburg, die größte Leinwand in der Gegend hat, das lassen die sich extra bezahlen und dann versuch du mal in der Nähe einen Parkplatz zu bekommen, der kostenlos ist. Gibts nicht.
Kleinere Kinos kannst du knicken. Die Kinos haben schlicht nachgelassen, was Ausstattung, Sauberkeit, Service und Co. angeht.
Und erschreckend ist eben, dass die besseren Sitze im Cinemaxx, die  natürlich mehr kosten als die normalen, gegen mein Sofa oder mein Sessel komplett abstinken. Und jetzt mal ernsthaft -- die Bildqualität lässt im Kino ebenso nach wie die Tonqualität. Laut alleine reicht nicht und meine OLED Glotze ist, was Farben und Kontrast angeht, schon verdammt gut. Ebenso mein Soundsystem.



AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Beim Gang ins Kino ist die Maxime: wenn schon, denn schon!


Eben. Wenn Kino, dann das Maximum, was  geht. Kostet richtig, hat sich auch immer gelohnt aber heute bin ich keine 30 mehr, wo das egal war und man nach dem Kino noch bis 3 Uhr morgens in einer Kneipe was bechert hat.
Wir sind bequemer und fauler geworden.


AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bielefeld?! Sci-Fi


Bielefeld ist ein Mythos, genauso wie die Kugelerde. 


TrueRomance schrieb:


> Werden sie. Aber gut ist dieser Trend nicht, denn dadurch sterben die Kinos aus.
> Und fürs Kino werden Filme aber gemacht. Die wenigsten haben zu Hause halbwegs brauchbares Equipment um Kino zu Hause zu erleben.


Schon richtig, dass viele Kinos das nicht überleben werden.
Aber Videotheken sind schon weg. Willst du alles künstlich erhalten?
Kinos müssen eben etwas bieten, was der Stream zu Hause nicht bieten kann. Also Atmosphäre, Erlebnis, Unterhaltung.
Wie das am Ende aussehen wird, weiß ich natürlich nicht, aber das wird sich in den nächsten 5-10 Jahren zeigen.



TrueRomance schrieb:


> Dazu wiederum wäre ich zu geizig. Zumal der Film ja nach nur 3 Monaten frei im Abo streambar ist.


Stimmt schon, aber das war halt neu und was Neues probiert man aus.
Und ich hab ja nur 1x bezahlt und jeder hat geguckt. Kino wäre teurer gewesen.


----------



## RyzA (3. Oktober 2021)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kleinere Kinos kannst du knicken. Die Kinos haben schlicht nachgelassen, was Ausstattung, Sauberkeit, Service und Co. angeht.


Bei uns nicht. Eher im Gegenteil... die hatten vor ein paar Jahren ordentlich aufgerüstet. Neue Projektoren, Leinwände und Soundanlagen. Außerdem haben kleinere Kinos einen besonderen Charme, den die großen Kinokomplexe nicht haben. Aber jeder wie er es mag.


----------



## Schori (3. Oktober 2021)

Man muss die Streaming Dienste übrigens nicht. Die ganze Zeit abonnieren.
Ich schau alle paar Monate mal in Disney+ rein. Gerade erst am Freitag Loki durch gebincht. War sehr nice.


----------



## seventyseven (3. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Bis auf die teuren Getränke trifft es bei uns in Köln auf das Cinedom auch nicht zu. Das Cinedom ist sowieso ein Highlight in Köln und somit auch ein Erlebnis - 3 Etagen hoch mit toll ausgestatteten Sälen. Wer möchte bezahlt noch etwas drauf und kann in den Premium Saal mit extra breiten Sitzen, leichte Neigung für ein Gefühl wie im Relax-Sessel, Getränkehalterung an Armstützen.



Ach Erinnerungen. 

Habe dort irgendeinen Planet der Affen gesehen. Ich meine wir waren im Saal ganz oben bei dem die Sitze in der Mitte des Saals durch einen Laufweg abgegrenzt sind. Unsere Sitze waren direkt hinter dem Laufgang Richtung Leinwand und statt rundherum zu laufen sind wir einfach die 1,5m auf unsere Sitze gesprungen .

Ich mag die freien Rolltreppen dort nicht. Die Treppe ganz oben war mir schon ziemlich unangenehm.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (3. Oktober 2021)

AzRa-eL schrieb:


> Das Cinedom ist sowieso ein Highlight in Köln und somit auch ein Erlebnis - 3 Etagen hoch mit toll ausgestatteten Sälen. Wer möchte bezahlt noch etwas drauf und kann in den Premium Saal mit extra breiten Sitzen, leichte Neigung für ein Gefühl wie im Relax-Sessel, Getränkehalterung an Armstützen.



Bin ich früher häufig gewesen. Ist mir inzwischen zu teuer. Da gehe ich lieber ins Rex...kleiner, gemütlicher und vor allem günstiger.


----------



## AzRa-eL (3. Oktober 2021)

seventyseven schrieb:


> Ich mag die freien Rolltreppen dort nicht. Die Treppe ganz oben war mir schon ziemlich unangenehm.


Ja, ging mir auch jedes Mal so. Der große Raum mit den freien Rolltreppen ist echt unangenehm, fand es auch sehr unangenehm, weil bei der Rolltreppe Höhe und Bewegung zusammenkommen^^


----------

